# Clinton suckers



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

I tried for a couple hours today with just one and a couple misses. Anyone getting into them yet? If so how far upstream from the lake? I was in sterling heights. Just wondering if it's too early or if I was 't in a good spot.


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Buddy of mine was catching them last week between Moravian and dodge park he was catching whites not red horses this cold more than likely stopped them from coming up I would say by next Thursday if we get some warm rain they should be picking up

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

They should be up that way soon they were in Mt Clemens area at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I will be watching this thread closely, sucker fishin is a hoot, and a great reason to own a smoker, but I am still walking on water for a couple more trips, We used to go to Omer, but it is a long cruise for suckers, as I am from Davison, good luck guys rains and warm temps should help


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

Martian said:


> I will be watching this thread closely, sucker fishin is a hoot, and a great reason to own a smoker, but I am still walking on water for a couple more trips, We used to go to Omer, but it is a long cruise for suckers, as I am from Davison, good luck guys rains and warm temps should help


There's a suckerfest in adair on the belle river too if you don't want to make the trip up to Omer. There's a facebook page for it if you are interested.


----------



## cgraham (Jan 24, 2014)

pilgs said:


> There's a suckerfest in adair on the belle river too if you don't want to make the trip up to Omer. There's a facebook page for it if you are interested.


Always a great time. Have yet to go fishing during this though...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

thanx pilgs, I used to fish the Belle years ago for smallmouth, may have to try her again! good luck to you all


----------

